# Seebataillon Water Resistance



## ChiILUS (Feb 15, 2016)

A couple hours ago, at my vacation home in Italy, after it had laid on the shelf for a couple days of non sport activities, I wound up and strapped on my Seebataillon for 100 laps in the local swimming pool. 

Chuuf I fell in the deep end, touched the bottom standing, immediately surfaced, and realized I forgot to screw back in its crown after winding ?

I screwed it back in and kept an eye on it for the 100 laps both front side and through the back window. Nothing obvious in cold water or sunshine as far as fogging or condensation.

I got back to my room and just placed it in a small ziplock with three hefty bags of silica gel.

I was thinking I should get it checked out at one of several jewelers I know around here. But I'm pretty ignorant about shop vs factory conditions in the sense that, if it's actually perfectly fine still and they open it up the factory seal to ensure so, would it be put back together with less perfect interior conditions than before?

I swim in alpine mountain streams (which are cold enough to cause condensation if moisture entered) and I'm about to go spend 10 days swimming in the Mediterranean. I practically bought it for this exact moment so I don't want to send it to Glashütte. 

What do you more expert watch people recommend is the best course of action? Thanks!


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Don't let a jeweller take care on a watch. He most certainly does not have the equipment for waterproof testing and most likely does not have the right seals. A watchmaker should do the job.


----------



## ChiILUS (Feb 15, 2016)

Two days now going between sun and cold lake or stream water and no fogging has occurred in the front or rear of the watch- I think I'm good! It loses 5 seconds per day but I don't know what it did before or if that's even affected by water.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Phew! Appreciate the update.


----------



## ChiILUS (Feb 15, 2016)

A week at sea now tanning in the sun, then diving into cold seawater with zero condensation. This thing is a tank! It's losing 10 seconds a day now at sea level as opposed to 5 in the prealps, I'm assuming that's atmospheric pressure even though the thing is sealed?


----------

